# New forum member - only just spotted you!



## wallabytoo (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi guys and gals,

I am very late in spotting this forum, but then I was not looking very hard! I have owned my TT-Roadster since early 2007 and enjoy using it very much. My only excuse for not joining you earlier is that there are so many things to join and I am loyal to whatever I do join. My black TT-R with red leather has to compete for my affection with my BMW M5 (a 2001 model with 5 litre V8) and a classic Jaguar E-Type 5.3 roadster. Predictably both of those marques have very active membership/owner boards...

I generally buy used vehicles and the M5 is typical, bought at 4 years old and with 52,000 miles - on the supposition it was unlikely to have been thrashed 'coz not many people are brave enough to drive one of them too hard! In addition to have a car that I know cost £70,000 new and was available in mint condition for £24,000 after 4 years is highly enticing.

The Audi TT-R however was ordered new in September 2006 when first details of the roadster specs were released. It was originally to have been condor grey, until I saw a condor coupe with red leather upholstery and decided it was not for me. I switched to pearlescent black and red leather, largely because I fancied a cloth top that toned with the bodywork. I read all the road tests and decided that a 2.0TFSI engine with FWD would be great. Driving a coupe confirmed this to be so...

I loved the DSG gearchange on various VWs and Audis that I test drove during the previous 2 or 3 years so that was the next must have - also because my wife would then be happy to drive it. Her relationship with the Lotus Elise that preceded my TT-R had become so strained that she had refused even to get into a car that was so awkward to climb into and out of!

What do I like about the TT? A beautifully poised car that feels very special whether driven hard or used as a boulevard cruiser. (The Elise was great as a track and back-road car but did not do 'cruising' in any shape or form...)
Also the soundtrack which Audi sound engineers designed into it. I'm not sure that this is equally true of the manual version, but the DSG-equipped model sounds fantastic - blipping and blatting to it's hearts content.

What don't I like - mmm... well for one thing I hate the ease with which Turbine wheels become curbed. Perhaps it's me but my M5 tyres protect the alloys (which are still unmarked after 8 years) as did the Elise tyres.

Besides that I have a love/hate relationship with my rapidly deteriorating drivers seat. I complained long and hard about it to the dealer but they refused to accept there was anything wrong - under pressure from Audi themselves I suspect!

Finally I was disappointed to have water diverted inside the car via the drain tubes from the windscreen header rails. However, this was fixed first attempt by the dealer - so that's a good mark in my book.

I look forward to 'meeting' other posters on here, and learning a lot more about the TT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome heres another great club to join www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to a very active TT-form


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome on board. A lovely array of cars. I too like going for the bargains unthrashed.

Best wishes

PS Post some pics


----------

